# Apple Cider Vinegar-who is using it?



## darkNlovely

*Hello ladies, is anyone using apple cider vinegar?* I have been doing some research and there are plenty of rants about it helping with fertility and alot of success stories. Also many women say it regulates their period, helps with cramps, and less bleeding..I started it a few days ago and it has helped thus far my period is lighter and I usualy have heavy periods. The aslo say it regulates your PH in the body. I know for a fact that I am acidic because I have acid reflux and some are telling me that goes hand in hand when the body's PH is not balanced.

If anyone has used it what was your experience?


----------



## lintu

That's a new one on me, at the risk of sounding dense what are you meant to do??


----------



## darkNlovely

lintu said:


> That's a new one on me, at the risk of sounding dense what are you meant to do??

It helps you get pregnant, I am trying to get pregnant. they claim if a woman is too acidic it can kill off the sperm. I have a feeling that may be the issue with me.


----------



## lintu

I think that is my issue too, can't find much on it tho for ttc. What do you do?


----------



## TaeBoMama

I'm with lintu; I never heard of it for aiding conception. And what do you do with it, drink it?


----------



## michelleann

Hello Ladies,

If you think you are too acidic you could always give preseed a go? its a lube but one of its jobs to to ensure the enviroment is sperm friendly ie PH balanced. if you get the one with the applicator you can ensure the preceed is where its ment to be....i use it the run up to my fertile days and during O and i must say it works for me! (i am usually quite acidic too) it also provides extra CM like substance to make the journey easier for the sperms plus give them nourishment to swim further and stronger :)


----------



## TUDORROSE

Have you got any links to research/information on the Apple Cider Vinegar as I would be interested to read them.


----------



## lintu

Iv tried pre seed for the last for mths with no joy, DH doesn't like it says it's too slippery and he loses friction, so looking for a natural solution


----------



## darkNlovely

TUDORROSE said:


> Have you got any links to research/information on the Apple Cider Vinegar as I would be interested to read them.

Yup-here is one link I seen it in few places but here is one below:

https://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/infertility.html#ACV


----------



## julybabe84

Just read the comments on your link its interesting. Where did you get the apple cider vinigar from?


----------



## Rachel.P

julybabe84 said:


> Just read the comments on your link its interesting. Where did you get the apple cider vinigar from?


if it's the same stuff i'm using, you can get it in normal supermarkets.
it's in the "speciality oils and vingegars" section..

i use it for my hair (to rinse with, cos of oily hair thanks to my lovely hormone imbalance) and to drink in the morning in warm water instead of breakfast to lose weight. so far lost almost a stone. been using it for 5 weeks.

i was recommended it by my chinese dr, he was saying that it has literally thousands of medical uses, but he never mentioned conceiving. then again, i never asked..!


----------



## seoj

I used it for a while to help with acid reflux- but honestly, the diet my naturopathic doc put my on really helped, so I stopped the apple cider vinegar... hmmmm... might be worth trying again? hehe. 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## TUDORROSE

Thanks for the link, will have a peak later on. :flower:


----------



## samantharandi

i think ill give this a try ! doesnt sound like it will taste to good tho 
does anyone know how much it costs..canadian?


----------



## darkNlovely

julybabe84 said:


> Just read the comments on your link its interesting. Where did you get the apple cider vinigar from?

Get the all natural one from the health food store--the one in the supermarket is not as natural...but be warned it tastes horrible:growlmad:


----------



## darkNlovely

samantharandi said:


> i think ill give this a try ! doesnt sound like it will taste to good tho
> does anyone know how much it costs..canadian?

I am also canadian and got mine from a health planet store they have different brands with different prices. I paid 4.99 for mine.


----------



## samantharandi

didnt anyone else know that u can get tablets?. LOL i was looking for the liquid then went to zellers and they had some there..


----------



## darkNlovely

^^^^I didn't know they had tablets - wow I might try that because I justcant stand the tase of the liquid.


----------



## samantharandi

darkNlovely said:


> ^^^^I didn't know they had tablets - wow I might try that because I justcant stand the tase of the liquid.

hahayep ! , they are 8.99 at zellers , ! most likely they are at any drug store


----------



## Rachel.P

darkNlovely said:


> julybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> Just read the comments on your link its interesting. Where did you get the apple cider vinigar from?
> 
> Get the all natural one from the health food store--the one in the supermarket is not as natural...but be warned it tastes horrible:growlmad:Click to expand...

depends which one you buy. worth paying a bit more for the "real" stuff. i always make sure it's natural.
and i quite like the taste... we use it in cooking.. i do a lot of stir fry dishes with it :)


----------



## ladienell

Hi all i use apple cider vinegar considering i have been ttc for about 3yrs on and off following an ectopic with no success so i began looking into natural remedies that may help. I ran across Braggs Raw Apple Cider Vinegar (this is the most recommended to my knowledge) it has a plethra of healing qualities from acid reflux to balancing the ph. Ive only been using it for about three weeks so i will keep you guys updated as to my progress :)


----------



## MrsNomadic

I know this is from a couple months ago, but how are you doing with the ACV? I, too and taking it! I use to take it for acid reflux, and it helps SO much! You'll also loose weight from it! I started taking it about a week and a half ago, and im on CD 42, havent ovulated in a couple months, and a WEEK after taking ACV I got my positive OPKS!!! I was super excited, so I'm hoping this will be a good month!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, check out wiki, acv is a very strong acid, it won't reverse the acidic ph of your body. A diet high in veggies low in alcohol, pop and coffee will help. Don't get me wrong, there's lots of benefits to acv, it tastes horrible so put it on your salads, fries and anything you'd normally douse in vinegar.

Genuine Health and a bunch of other brands sell greens powder to add to shakes that will lower your ph and give you lots of other great benefits. They also sell ph we stris to test your acidity retry cheap at health food stores.

ACV is high in Chromium= weight loss. We used to get lots of chromium from the soil through veggies but with greenhouse farming we no longer get it. Chromium and inulin are what keep the sugar levels consistent after a meal. I use stevia to sweeten my tea and buy the kind of stevia containing either chromium or inulin. Stevia with chromium or inulin is a diabetic trick to managing rollercoaster glycemic levels, also helps you stay lean.

The truth to this is that an acidic environment is not only bad for fertility, it's a great host enviro for cancer and other diseases. Not all acid reflux is due to the same thing but much of it can be caused by bad bacteria in your gut caused from candida. It's very easy to manage with probiotics. :coffee:


----------

